# Vw polo detail with a porsche twist



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

morning guys 
i did this detail yesterday for a friend i really enjoyed this one hope you enjoy it to

car on arrival 

































first started with a foam with apc 4:1
















while this dwelled i went round the shuts grills
with the foam rinsed i started on the wheels cleaned with redberry wheel cleaner and tarmalade for tar spots with various brushes








after all four wheels were done it was washed with dodo juice btbm via a lambs wool mitt using 2bm








car was rinsed then clayed using dodo basics clay and born slippy as lube 








car then recieved another wash 








its was then dried with drying towls 
the car was then giving lime prime on a dodo polishing pad via the da
i got some great results with 2 passes in places was really impressed
































50/50 of side door and rear 3/4 








once this was completed a quick rinse to remove dust
wheels were treated to cg wheel sealant








then the glass was cleaned and windscreen recived g3 & g4
then time for the lsp 
















absolutly love this wax 
so for the end result plastics dressed with vrp dressing and tyres dressed with megs endurance gel enjoy 














































hope u enjoyed reading this as much as i did doing it c & c welcome as always.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great work! Love the body warmer too!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

amiller said:


> Great work! Love the body warmer too!


cheers mate was a bit chilly lol


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

That looks excellent. Great job.

Those wheels look excellent too.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Del-GTi said:


> That looks excellent. Great job.
> 
> Those wheels look excellent too.


cheers they were so easy to clean due to there size being 9" on the rear


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats a great looking Polo! 

Great results with the Lime Prime and DA, im getting a DA soon and have been a bit worried about not getting the results i crave but looks like you've got the knack!


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great work, paint looks much warmer with a coat of wax on it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great job, lovin the wheels on it


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi mate, What pad's do you use ??, And what size are they looks much more managable than the big Hex-Logic's i use.. 

Looking great love dub'z with porsche rimmage !


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job indeed.

I love this car, I used to have a 9N and loved it!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Love it, wheels look great and that colour is lush! Great flake pop n all


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

cawsey20 said:


> Hi mate, What pad's do you use ??, And what size are they looks much more managable than the big Hex-Logic's i use..
> 
> Looking great love dub'z with porsche rimmage !


Cheers mate I used dodo middle Orange polishing pad 100mm love these bad atm really easy to handle


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great work, nice car too.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work! Nice lookin wagon too


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

my friend the porsche rims, look amazing to your car! :doublesho
Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that I like. Great work.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i cant see pics :s


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

Great job, how did you find the basics clay?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Clay was good mate


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice, lovely colour


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice work there mate. 

You have some cracking products ana. 

What do you think of tarmalade??


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> Nice work there mate.
> 
> You have some cracking products ana.
> 
> What do you think of tarmalade??


 cheers mate Ye I found it great brushed it on with a tiny detail brush left to dwell for 5 -7 mins then wipe off with great ease


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice turnaround! Looks mint :thumb:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Good stuff mate, wheels great choice in wheels there. Love the state of the wheel brush! Certainly got the crud off


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Idlewillkill said:


> Good stuff mate, wheels great choice in wheels there. Love the state of the wheel brush! Certainly got the crud off


 Ye they were filthy I used envy brushes and cg redberry wheel cleaner a great product imo not mentioned much on here and smells great


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice :thumb: I'd of never guessed those alloys would look good on a Polo but they really do.

You got some very impressive results with the Lime Prime :thumb:

Chris


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Very nice :thumb: I'd of never guessed those alloys would look good on a Polo but they really do.
> 
> You got some very impressive results with the Lime Prime :thumb:
> 
> Chris


Cheers mate like I said I really got on with that combo really like the size of the 100 mm pads find them nice to work with


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work there! Love the colour and alloys... and obviously to top it all off your hard work - great finish mate :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

well in mate, especially with a PC on VW paint.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Funky little car. Great results with LP on german paint


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it. After your hard work that looks mint :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great. Lovin the alloys too. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:

Car looks really cool with the Porsche alloys!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Mirko (Nov 23, 2009)

Great work!
i love this color,can you pm me exact color code if possible?
thanks!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

those front wheels need some spacing on them!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Really I thought they sat quite well


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice work mate, looks great. I have the same colour car (Rosewood).

Do you know if the rear lights were tinted or use Lamin-x?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Think they were tinted mate thanks for the kind words


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Also I agree with the spacing on the front, could do with abit more poke on them so they match the rear abit better and have a nice stance  Guess that would mean thicker adaptors which aint cheap!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Nope certainly ain't cheap


----------



## Addstock (Jan 28, 2011)

*Wheels........*

Great job. Looks great! Lovin the wheels...... Do you know if they would fit a mk5 gti?
Would love them on my black dub.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep they would Jus need adapters mate


----------

